# Mounting Tv on wall that is drywall and block



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You need to find the furring strip and drill thru the furring strip into the block. I would use some long tapcons.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Usually.......when I have to mount something heavy to a block wall, I use toggle bolts. When its an exterior wall.....I fill the hole with insulating foam after I get the stuff mounted and just before I tighten it up completely.
As for a receptacle and a CATV outlet.....you're gonna have to fish the block wall. Not always easy.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Or if there is no firing strip, put a 3/4" piece of emt or PVC and a fender washer thru the drywall and to the face of the block with a 2 1/4" tapcon

Correction, 2 1/2" tapcon


----------



## TreeBaron (May 3, 2013)

Service Call said:


> Or if there is no firing strip, put a 3/4" piece of emt or PVC and a fender washer thru the drywall and to the face of the block with a 2 1/4" tapcon Correction, 2 1/2" tapcon


Perfect idea 
No sagging weight in the tap com that way. Nice and snug


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tapcons suck. I can't get them to hold for **** in block.

The only thing I trust for block is 3/8 or 1/2" sleeve anchors. They are tricky to install on a furred out wall but it can be done. Thru the furring would be ideal. The proper length is crucial as you want it to grab the block.

1/4" toggle bolts?

I've used toggle bolts on steel studs/drywall. Flat mount, it's not going anywhere.

If it's an articulated mount, I'm always nervous.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Actually it'd be a 1 1/4" emt or PVC if you had 1/2" drywall.


----------



## Slider (Jun 3, 2008)

Spax screws work terrific for this. They make lag screws that are made to go through wood and into block. All different lengths, weight ratings, ect. No need for the sheild like traditional lags. Home depot sells them around here. Worked well for us a few times.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You need to find the furring strip and drill thru the furring strip into the block. I would use some long tapcons.


This is the answer. Use 1/4" Tapcons, they will definitely hold the TV, I've done it a million times.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

I love these things


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

220/221 said:


> Tapcons suck*. I can't get them to hold for **** in block.*
> 
> The only thing I trust for block is 3/8 or 1/2" sleeve anchors. They are tricky to install on a furred out wall but it can be done. Thru the furring would be ideal. The proper length is crucial as you want it to grab the block.
> 
> ...


you have to buy a slightly smaller drill bit than the one normally required


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, Tapcons can be a problem at times, stick a piece of scrap 14 in the hole, tightens it right up.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

I don't know what the sheer strength of a Tapcon is but they seem very brittle. Then again, everybody's been using them and the TV's haven't fallen off the wall...yet


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

ecelectric said:


> I love these things


me too. they are beasts


----------



## tryme (Feb 6, 2014)

TreeBaron said:


> Not to mention tap cons won't hold the weight of most of these TVs. So, suggestions? I've avoided placing the tv on these outside walls for the most part, but someday that won't work. It'll have to go where the customer needs it.


One 1/4" Tapcon properly installed, embedded in 1" of block is rated for 500lbs of ultimate pull out and 1000lbs of ultimate shear. 25% of that gets you your safe working load.


----------

